# Finally a Positive



## FarmerBK

Hello everyone, been trying to conceive for 2 years. Married to my wonderful husband for 4 years. Finally after 2 years to the day got the positive! Been very excited but also very worried about Miscarriage. Currently 5.5 weeks today, January 2019 baby! Very excited to join this journey!


----------



## Rainbobby18

Congrats on your bfp I hope you have a sticky baby


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

CONGRATS!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to ya!


----------



## Cricket1992

Congrats! I'm so happy for you two! Prayers and well-wishes for you two and the future. ^.^


----------



## Rainbobby18

How are you feeling farmerbk?


----------



## Regin7

Hello and welcome! :hugs:
Cardially congratulate you with pregnancy. Hope your baby is sticky. Do not think about mc at all. Everything is gonna be great. May this year be just superb for you. Enjoy your pregnancy!!


----------



## storm4mozza

FarmerBK said:


> Hello everyone, been trying to conceive for 2 years. Married to my wonderful husband for 4 years. Finally after 2 years to the day got the positive! Been very excited but also very worried about Miscarriage. Currently 5.5 weeks today, January 2019 baby! Very excited to join this journey!

welcome and congratulations! <3


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to BNB!!! I'm due in January also :D


----------

